# Can't send private message to someone



## legend_018 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm trying to reply back to a private message regarding a recipe to Barb L
However, I keep getting a message saying that she can't receive private messages. I had already sent her a message earlier this morning. I don't want her to think I'm not writing back to her. Hmmmm. Has this happened to anyone? Can someone let her know?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2007)

Legend, you aren't doing anything wrong.  Barbara hasn't elected to allow PMs.  Go to her profile and you will see she has two IM addresses you can use to contact her.


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 29, 2007)

Oops, I fixed it I hope Katie, I was wanting to get e-mail notification, must have messed it up-- sorry!             Barb L.


----------

